# Totally personal picture



## The_Traveler (Jun 25, 2012)

Forgive the family foibles
Grandson Chris winning bike race.

He's 7 and has been racing since he's 4 and never lost (except for one second place against a ten year old with a fully geared bike).
Three more years until he gets into the juniors and really races.


----------



## mishele (Jun 25, 2012)

That is sooo awesome!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 25, 2012)

That's awesome. I love racing, all forms.


----------



## yerlem (Jun 25, 2012)

Those are some muscular legs for a 7 year old kid o_0
I like the picture too, he looks super competitive


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cool shot! I bet the family is really proud of him!


----------



## Compaq (Jun 25, 2012)

Loving the attitude, looks like a pro! Congrats, and well done. He'll be challenging Hushovd in not too long.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks all.

It's quite a treat to see this kind of dedication in a child.

He wears the United Health Care Pro team kit (one of the major pro teams) and the team called him for photos at the start line before a big race, gave him some swag and featured him on* their website.
*
(For those who know bike racing, his father is a category 1 amateur (an elite level) but at 39 is just aging out.)


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 25, 2012)

Photo #1 is great. Looks like a Lance Armstrong in the making with his hand in the air. Perhaps a gentle 5x7 crop would tighten the image up a bit more, but it works as is. 

The second photo is nice in the fact that you captured a great moment, but it's a bit underexposed. 

He and his family should be proud. That's quite a feat for such a young lad!


----------



## spacefuzz (Jun 25, 2012)

cool


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 25, 2012)

Love these!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 25, 2012)

I've been hesitating about posting because I'm pretty sure you're going to not like very much what I'm about to say.

But here goes: These are the first two photos of yours I actually like.

The second one could have used some fill flash but it still works (only because a reflector would have been very awkward.) The first one is just gorgeous. And, no, no "gentle cropping" of it. That first one is perfect in every way as far as I'm concerned.

But it makes me wonder about you. 

Maybe you were not so involved with your subjects before. Maybe you need to really be inolved with your subject(s) to get good results.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 25, 2012)

I appreciate the efforts to help me improve but these are just two snaps posted in the just for fun gallery


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 25, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> I appreciate the efforts to help me improve but these are just two snaps posted in the just for fun gallery



Oops, didn't even notice that. Sorry!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 25, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the efforts to help me improve but these are just two snaps posted in the just for fun gallery
> ...



no problem.
It's easy to mistake my no-effort-involved shots for my 'good'; shots.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 25, 2012)

You did really good by capturing the moment. Great 'memory' picture.


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 29, 2012)

What a great shot Traveler...


----------



## kundalini (Jun 29, 2012)

I saw this the other day and didn't have time to comment.  Really, all I have to say is... awesome, right place at the right time.  I hope you make a print for the kid.  Congratz on his accomplishments.


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 2, 2012)

Awesome! Great capture.


----------



## RichardsTPF (Jul 2, 2012)

> I hope you make a print for the kid.  Congratz on his accomplishments.


Yeah, and let him autograph a copy for you. One day, he will become a famous racer.


----------

